# HS928TA - Should auger scrape cement floor even if set in lowest position?



## hank (Nov 25, 2013)

Re my (new in November) HS928TA:

I had it in a dealership to checkout unrelated issue. After returning home today and off-loading, I happened to briefly engage the auger while it sat on a dry cement garage floor. A racket ensued as the auger was scraping floor. Didn't realize it had been dropped to lowest of the 3 settings while at dealers. No problem when I raised it up.

Question: Is that normal in the lowest setting or do I need to perform an adjustment? I rarely use the lowest setting on my mostly gravel drive. I did a few times last winter but only after a hard snow base had formed. Does a pretty good job in the middle setting and that appears to provide enough clearance so as not to scrape the floor. I do remember this dealer doing an adjustment of some sort on the front the day I purchased it. 

Just to add a little: When not running and in the lowest position, the auger does contact the floor. Seems mighty odd to me. I did contact the dealer and he indicated this is normal in the lowest "scrape" position. 

Really appreciate any thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Your will need to adjust you skid shoes to get the augers off of the ground (when the blower is set at its lowest) and then adjust the scraper bar to about 1/4" clearance (or greater depending on the surface you are blowing). Many use a paint stir stick as there scraper bar clearance gauge...


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi Hank
If it is lightly touching the ground in the lowest setting, that's OK. With snow on the ground, you get some cushion, and a nice clean surface. If you are grinding the floor on lowest position, that's obviously not good. If you are happy with the mid position, just stick with it. MH


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I would probably raise it, just enough to prevent the augers from ever coming in contact with the ground. If you were to allow them to come in contact with the ground, then they will wear down, and they are not cheap to replace, as compared to the scraper bar.


----------

